# The Clap pops



## Barry (Apr 20, 2020)

Just finishing up "The Clap" build and it sounds good, but pops when engaging and disengaging


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 21, 2020)

Put a 1M resistor from input to ground, most of the designs here have that as a standard feature but the Clap doesn’t


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Put a 1M resistor from input to ground, most of the designs here have that as a standard feature but the Clap doesn’t


Tried that not much help, beginning to think it may be the LED


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Is it only Slight popping?
R15 - 47K might need to to be 10K


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Is it only Slight popping?
> R15 - 47K might need to to be 10K


It's noticeable, I've pretty much ruled out the LED as it's popping on and off, and from what I've read LED popping is usually on the on


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> It's noticeable, I've pretty much ruled out the LED as it's popping on and off, and from what I've read LED popping is usually on the on


It could be Capacitor discharge that's why I mentioned R15 .
Only other thing it might be is a Dry joint.
Have you tried the '' Tap the Pedal firmly Up & Down on the Floor '' trick to see if it causes a Pop while it's On!


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> It could be Capacitor discharge that's why I mentioned R15 .
> Only other thing it might be is a Dry joint.
> Have you tried the '' Tap the Pedal firmly Up & Down on the Floor '' trick to see if it causes a Pop while it's On!


I'll try R15 to 10k


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> It could be Capacitor discharge that's why I mentioned R15 .
> Only other thing it might be is a Dry joint.
> Have you tried the '' Tap the Pedal firmly Up & Down on the Floor '' trick to see if it causes a Pop while it's On!


No haven't heard of that one, I did tap on the components to see if I could find a bad joint


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> No haven't heard of that one, I did tap on the components to see if I could find a bad joint


It has worked for me a few times, Are the Transistors in Sockets?


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> It has worked for me a few times, Are the Transistors in Sockets?


Yes


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> Yes


I don't Socket! When I have, I solder the Center pin. Have you tinned all the Transistor Legs so they have some thickness and make better contact.
Could be your Issue!
You could try loading each transistor one at a time with your Finger to see if the Issue stops!


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I don't Socket! When I have, I solder the Center pin. Have you tinned all the Transistor Legs so they have some thickness and make better contact.
> Could be your Issue!
> You could try loading each transistor one at a time with your Finger to see if the Issue stops!


I've started tacking one leg myself, but I'm leaning towards soldering them in, I had an issue with the Aldrin was a loose transistor


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for all your suggestions and taking the time to post them, I'm definitely going to try them all!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions and taking the time to post them, I'm definitely going to try them all!


I only Socket all my Op Amp's with the Machined Socket type!


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2020)

I use the Machine socket type as well, for op amps and transistors, but I think these last few issues with transistors and sockets unless there's a good reason to experiment I'm soldering


----------

